# Dark Moor, anyone?



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

This is my favorite melodic-speed/neoclassical/symphonic/power metal band at the moment, but mostly due to their first two albums with the female vocalist (which is strange because usually I'm not into female vocals). Their songs might not be overwhelmingly impressive for a serious highbrow classical listener, but considering their genre they're pretty good I think. A typical song in this genre is of the following format: intro (chorus melody played by the guitar or synth) - verse - chorus - verse - chorus - mindless fast guitar/keyboard soloing - chorus. But Dark Moor has a lot of riffs and instrumental stuff between the vocal parts, and the guitar solos, while in a somewhat cheesy baroqueish/classicalish style, are still better then your typical random shred moment in this genre.

A Night of the Age
A New World
A Truth For Me
A Maid of the Orleans


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Not my usual bag but I enjoyed the first track (haven't listened to the others yet).

I think Elisa Candelas Martin sings very well and such cheesiness as is evident is bearable.

I can see myself listening to this in the car.

A Spanish heavy metal band. Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## Vindead (Jul 30, 2015)

Jup, i like Dark Moor as well. I play electric guitar myself, and this is the kind of metal that doesn't get boring to play. Especially the solos are great stuff to study and play 
Here is some similar stuff that I like:
Rhapsody of Fire - Unholy Warcry
Luca Turilli's Rhapsody - Ascending to Infinity
Galneryus - Angel of Salvation
Angra - Nova Era
Heavenly - Victory
Sonata Arctica - Wolf & Raven


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

deleted post.................


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

I liked some power metal when I was 14 - I find it too cheesy now. Tho there's some good bands. 

Nice avy :lol:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Lucifer Saudade said:


> I liked some power metal when I was 14 - I find it too cheesy now. Tho there's some good bands.
> 
> Nice avy :lol:


Most people seem to get tired of this genre pretty fast. I've got some strange malfunction in the brain which prevents me from "growing out" of the genre. Though I don't listen to it as nearly as often as I used to and I'm also a lot pickier nowadays.


----------

